# make install /path/ arguments



## sossego (Jun 6, 2010)

Kdelibs stops with 
	
	



```
libtool: install: error: cannot install `libkunittest.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/local/lib
```
.
Changing to the directory and grepping for /usr/local/lib returns 
	
	



```
tima# cat /usr/ports/x11/kdelibs3/work/kdelibs-3.5.10/kunittest/Makefile|grep /usr/local/lib
LIBART_LIBS = -L/usr/local/lib -lart_lgpl_2 -lm
LIBART_RPATH = -R/usr/local/lib
LIBPCRE = -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib -lpcreposix -lpcre
LIBXML_LIBS = -L/usr/local/lib -lxml2 -lz -L/usr/local/lib -liconv -lm
LIBXML_RPATH = -R/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib
LIBXSLT_LIBS = -L/usr/local/lib -lxslt -lxml2 -lz -liconv -lm
LIBXSLT_RPATH = -R/usr/local/lib
LIB_CUPS = -lcups -L/usr/local/lib -lgnutls -lz -pthread -lm -lcrypt
LIB_EXR = -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lIlmImf -lz -lImath -lHalf -lIex -lIlmThread  
X_LDFLAGS = -L/usr/local/lib
all_libraries = -L${exec_prefix}/lib -L/usr/local/lib   
qt_libraries = /usr/local/lib
x_libraries = /usr/local/lib
tima#
```

Which is the path for the install? To me it looks like 
	
	



```
all_libraries = -L${exec_prefix}/lib -L/usr/local/lib
```
, but I am not sure.


----------

